# Very Slow HR22-100 AND HR24-100



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

I need some help! A couple of receivers in my setup are responding incredibly slowly to button presses, and it is starting to drive me nuts!!

I have five receivers (3 HD DVR and 2 regular HD) on an MDU account, all running SWM from a dedicated 8 port SWM multi-switch. The two HD receivers and the HR24-200 are all running normally; however, the HR24-100 and HR22-100 are EXTREMELY slow to respond to certain button presses (i.e. 30 seconds to a minute). The button presses most commonly impacted are channel changes (either through a number entry or channel up), Guide, Info and starting to play a program from the playlist. When I enter a channel number (e.g., 206) only the first number registers with the receiver (after 30-60 seconds), but after the receiver responds i am given a short window (about a minute I would say) where the receiver responds to all button presses in reasonable fashion. Once a receiver is playing a program (either locally or thru multi-room) trick play performance is slightly slow, but manageable.

All of the receivers on the account are 2 years old, other than the HR22-100, which i received as a replacement receiver from Directv about a month ago for a failed hard drive on an HR21 (coincidently, that receiver was also responding very slowly to button presses). Both the HR24 and the HR22 pass all tests other than phone line (I do not have one connected).

Since both receivers are passing all tests Directv will not send me a replacement for either box. Furthermore, since this is an MDU account, Directv cannot send someone out to my apartment, and instead refers me to the MDU operator. I am somewhat skeptical of having them come out, since the last time they were here they claimed that they did not need to deal with my broken box since it was purchased from solidsignal, even though it is a leased box (i got two receivers from the MDU operator when I signed up and purchased the other three from solidsignal).

Since I have two receivers exhibiting the same behavior I am wondering if the problem is something with the MDU environment. If I have to I am willing to purchase replacement boxes from solidsignal, even though I think somebody should take care of these issues since all boxes are leased. Thanks for the help, and sorry for the long post!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) on the affected receivers. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You might also try turning off any CFL or LED lamps and turning the brightness on your TV way down to see if there is some sort of IR interference.

This could explain why the problem follows the room and not the receiver.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

With the latest National Release of S/W there is still a bug that exists since 0x66c that causes serious slowness and effects some folks that use Autorecords.

On your two impacted receivers do you have any autorecords setup? These are keyword search recordings that are often use for sports. For example, I used to have one "AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME" with a Category of Sports -> Hockey, which would record all NY Ranger games for me.

If you have something like this - try removing it on your receivers which are slow. This fixed my HR24-500 and 2 HR23-700s that had horrible slowness where there was no slowness previously (0x62c was the last release that worked for me).

I think it may have something to do with the "Far in advance" feature conflicting with Keyword searches which was introduced with 0x66c.

Checkout the HR2x Issues thread stickied at the top of this forum for more details on the autorecord problem.

DTV has yet to issue a fix for the problem - but they were notified of the problem.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

Both DVRs passed all hard drive tests.

LiQiCE may be on to something, as each DVR has an auto record; one for live giants games and the other for Lakers games. I will try disabling these recordings and see if that fixes the issue. If it does fix the problem I will be left with a bit if a delema.... Boolean search is one of my favorite features of the directv DVR for recording sporting events


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You won't need to search for Lakers games for quite a while, and depending on which Giants team, that could be on vacation, too.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

SF Giants.... The way they are playing recently maybe I would be better off skipping those games too. That said, isn't the point of Boolean search the ability to set it and forget it? Can't say I am very impressed with directv for making software with this bug a national release....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree on both points....


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

james2006 said:


> SF Giants.... The way they are playing recently maybe I would be better off skipping those games too. That said, isn't the point of Boolean search the ability to set it and forget it? Can't say I am very impressed with directv for making software with this bug a national release....


Agreed - it is not ideal. However, one sort of way around it is to just run a search once a week and don't do an autorecord - but manually set the DVR to record each game. Not exactly automatic by any means - and I'm not saying this is a solution - but it is a temporary workaround and hopefully Directv can fix the problem soon.

Luckily for me - hockey season is over. I will no doubt be really frustrated if they do not fix the problem by the time hockey season starts again.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

LiQiCE said:


> Agreed - it is not ideal. However, one sort of way around it is to just run a search once a week and don't do an autorecord - but manually set the DVR to record each game. Not exactly automatic by any means - and I'm not saying this is a solution - but it is a temporary workaround and hopefully Directv can fix the problem soon.
> 
> Luckily for me - hockey season is over. I will no doubt be really frustrated if they do not fix the problem by the time hockey season starts again.


I mostly watch NASCAR racing and it comes on 607, 13, 206, 209 and 245. I used one of my available Favorites List and made one for just those channels. I switch to it and just manually mark the ones I want to record. I do this each Monday for the week coming up.

The NHRA comes on 209 so I have it as a Series.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I watch the Nascar races every week as well and I use an Auto Record Series Link (ARSL) to record all the races. 

AALL SPRINT CUP NNOT PRACTICE & Sports, Auto

records it on whichever channel it is on except for the practice session whch I'm not really interested in.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I watch the practice, the qualifying, the talking before the race and after. Takes up most of my Friday, Saturday and Sunday with the racing.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> I watch the practice, the qualifying, the talking before the race and after. Takes up most of my Friday, Saturday and Sunday with the racing.


SO take off the NNOT PRACTICE

ALL SPRINT CUP & SPORTS, Auto


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

What I am doing is really easy and works for me.
They have a lot of repeats / replays that would / maybe record and I would have to delete if I used the search thing.

I have seen a couple of threads about the Boolean AALL ? Auto Record causing major slow downs in responses in the HRXX models. I certainly do not want that.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

To each his own. I have about 40 Boolean searches running on my HR20, it doesn't cause any slowdowns....speculation on a few threads does not make it fact. I really think a search is a search, whether it is just a regular SL for single show, or a boolean search one.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

One of the things I do not like about the search for something like this is that it brings up channels I do not get and it also brings up the duplicate SD version of the same thing.
What would be really nice is for it to search the Favorite list that I am using and not all channels.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You must be doing something different than I am. It never records anything on the duplicate SD version of any channel. It really shouldnt under any circumstances as it should always default to the HD version if a channel has an SD duplicate. I'm just trying to provide you with a way to not have to sit and babysit it and still get to see all the tv you want. Thats the whole reason to have a dvr in the 1st place. You setup all the shows you want to see, and it just records them so you can watch them at your convenience


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> You must be doing something different than I am. It never records anything on the duplicate SD version of any channel. It really shouldnt under any circumstances as it should always default to the HD version if a channel has an SD duplicate. I'm just trying to provide you with a way to not have to sit and babysit it and still get to see all the tv you want. Thats the whole reason to have a dvr in the 1st place. You setup all the shows you want to see, and it just records them so you can watch them at your convenience


I understand you are trying to get me an easier way to set them.

When I do a Search my results comes up with the SD and HD channels.
Maybe this is because I have my default to "Show All" in the Display Preferences ? I will change that and do a search and see if the SD channels are gone.

*Edit // Update: I just changed the Display preference to Hide SD Duplicates and reran the search and the SD channels do not show in the results*. That will help out.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> To each his own. I have about 40 Boolean searches running on my HR20, it doesn't cause any slowdowns....speculation on a few threads does not make it fact. I really think a search is a search, whether it is just a regular SL for single show, or a boolean search one.


It does not impact every single receiver - but trust me, those of us who were having slowdowns with our HR2x's were fixed by turning off Autorecords. I have one single Autorecord (AALL HDTV RANGERS NNOT PREGAME) on 3 of my 4 receivers and only the one without the Autorecord worked without slowdowns (guide taking forever to come up, receiver not responding at all for 60+ seconds). After removing the autorecords, the problem went away. This started with 0x66c and has remained in the latest National Release.

Try reading through the 0x6d8 stickied thread at the top of the forum - I'm not the only one who had the problem and was fixed by removing my auto-records. Auto-records used to work fine - they stopped working in 0x66c.

If you don't believe me - check out this video of my HR24 acting up - 




Removing the Autorecord fixes the symptom immediately.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Holey Moley ! That is a long long time to get the guide to the screen. Wow.


----------

